# Altima Upgrades



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

Are there any worthwhile upgrades for cheap for a 95 Altima? I don't want anything too radical just something that may out a little more pep into my altima.


----------



## altima112 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey i have the same problem i jsut got a 1995 altima, i just put ngk spark plugs in and had a noticable difference at low rpm, i also just ordered a air intake, weapon R and plan on going with ngk wires, stillen headers, high flow cat, and possibly a greddy sp2 exhaust, thats just my ideas.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can do the basic bolt-ons as with any other vehicle. header, intake and exhaust. 
do you have an auto or a manual? the auto is pretty much going to be a dog.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> you can do the basic bolt-ons as with any other vehicle. header, intake and exhaust.
> do you have an auto or a manual? the auto is pretty much going to be a dog.


does anybody make a thinner head gasket


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you trying to raise the compression?
im not aware of anyone that does that... try cometic maybe?


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> you trying to raise the compression?
> im not aware of anyone that does that... try cometic maybe?


yes raise the compression, cometic?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup. cometic makes head gaskets for the ka. i dont know if they offer a thinner one, but its worth a look. LOTS of work though to just change out the head gasket though.


----------

